# aranyhal



## silver frog

Hi! I have a question about this word:

*aranyhal*

I know it means _"goldfish_". However, I wanted to know if, like its English equivalent, aranyhal is too a compound of a word for fish and a word indicating its typical colour, and in that case what does it mean literally. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Orreaga

Hello,

Yes, it is a compound:

arany = gold(en)
hal = fish

This *online dictionary* is a great help.


----------



## silver frog

Thank you for the kind help.


----------

